# Sketch for My Inferno Sonata



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

This is the sketch! I wrote this for a pedal piano. So, do you like the material? Any feedback? Anything at all? Anything you liked?


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi,

can you please write one continuous thread instead of writing a new thread for each piece? If you want to show so many pieces that you write several posts each day, the forum area gets crowded and confusing.

Just my personal opinion...


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Cool start! Hope there's more to come.


----------



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

TalkingPie said:


> Cool start! Hope there's more to come.


Thank you! I would really appreciate if checked my other compositions!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It has good energy. I enjoy it!  Hope to hear a complete version.


----------

